# What 'natural parenting' things do you do other than cloth nappies?



## OmiOmen

I was wondering what 'natural parenting' things do you do other than cloth nappies? I am asking because I spent a lot of time in this part of the forum at the end of pregnancy to the first few months after my son was born. We was really pro-cloth while pregnant but when my son was born at 6lbs 14oz not even the small newborn nappies fit him so we had to use disposables. We then went on to use cloth in the day but not at night but by 3 months for various reasons we stopped using them, they really were not for us. So I stopped coming on here until now because we are thinking of going back to trying all-in-ones and trainer pants in the day. I think I stopped coming in here because it seems to be mostly about cloth nappies, hence why I am so curious to know what else you all do. 

We are really baby-led, we tried cloth like I say but stopped, we tried using a sling but DS hated it (I try from time to time and he still does). I co-sleep, I still breastfeed, we are a veggie family and feed him healthy food (why gets up a lot of criticism), we do not CIO and do keep him close, we are hoping to home-school. We did start EC at 3 weeks old and he took to it but unfortunately I was too lazy to keep going at that time, he has used a potty on and off and now I have some time Uni I am going to get back into the habit now. I may be forgetting something but am not sure. :shrug:

I would love to know what else you do other than having fluffy bums on your LO's.


----------



## discoclare

This is us:

-Cloth nappies
-BF to 7 months, now formula (and food obviously)
-Traditional weaning (though I have taken a lot of tips from BLW: she never had baby rice, jars, baby cereals etc. She ate "normal" food with us from day 1, all home cooked. Lots of finger foods but some spoon feeding too).
-Amber teething necklace
-Part-time baby wearing along with pram use
-DD sleeps in her own room. Never co-slept apart from the odd terrible night and when my OH has been away.
-No CIO / CC


----------



## Jetters

This isn't just a cloth section although I know it can seem like it at times! NP is different for everyone. For us, it means i'm entirely baby led :) we breastfed (ff now though), BLW, babywear, never ever CIO, he sleeps when he wants, wakes when he wants, eats when he wants, etc. He's the little boss of me and we both love it this way.


----------



## binxyboo

I was unable to breastfeed due to many issues :(
We never co-slept because I didn't breast feed.

However
we use cloth nappies (and cloth sanitary protection/mooncup)
wash our clothes with soapnuts
BLW
we are Baby Led
Part time baby wearing
Use an Amber necklace
No CIO/CC
ERF


----------



## mummyclo

I cloth bum but also breastfed until recently, use amber anklet, never CIO. Am baby led never fed on a schedule, he basically does what he wants when he wants :)
I also will be doing Extended Rear Facing.


----------



## Cloberella

We use cloth nappies
We co-sleep
We sometimes use a sling, if he wants to be held all the time, but tbh I love my pram
We breastfeed (hoping for a year)
We don't cry it out
With him being a preemie we probably won't BLW but I will make my own food for him.


----------



## mommy43

this is us
-i breastfed till 5mnths(would of loved to had done it longer but couldnt due to supply issues i tried everything in the end i was pumping every 2 hrs day n night to get enough but thats not really practical long term i was up pumping when baby was sleeping through)
-cloth bummed 
-i use eco balls for 90 percent of my washing
-we co-slept till she slept all night
-BLW (she never had anything different to us)
-amber necklace
-No CIO/CC
-ERF


----------



## AFC84

- Still breastfeeding
- Not quite exclusive babywearer but pretty close....only use a pushchair once in a blue moon really
- Co-sleep part time [Finley goes in his cot in the evenings up until around 2am usually, and has the first nap of the day with me, but it varies]
- Amber teething necklace
- ERF
- No CIO/CC
- Started off BLW, then switched to TW [still trying to keep some BLW ideas in place] as I made the rookie mistake of thinking it might help him sleep...clutching at straws there! :lol: Trying to get back to BLW now.
- Part time cloth wipe user...need to make the switch full time really.
- Just had some CSP and a Femmecup arrive, patiently waiting for AF to try them out [is it wrong that I'm actually a bit excited?!]


----------



## kawaiigirl

I'm trying to go cloth at the moment which is why I've been over here alot and asking lots of questions. I have never breastfed or carried baby in sling (would love to but I have a problem with my back). I must admit I've always been very routine oriented but it's worked for us and my babies have been happy and content. I'm TW but similar to discoclare I don't use any kind of baby foods or purees etc but I do spoonfeed. I make all my babies food and use organic/fairtrade. Last but not least we are all a family of vegetarians and always have been! Xx

Oh and we also use Amber for teething x


----------



## mommyof3co

Things we do:
cloth diapering
co-sleeping
no cio
baby wearing
extended rear facing (I know not exactly natural but here it's against the norm so I count it in 'crunchy' parenting)
Will do BLW with this baby, didn't know of it with my others
we don't vaccinate
eat healthy, restrict sugar and juice..which is not normal here :|
will be having a natural water birth at an independent birth center
extended breastfeeding until they self wean
We use AP techniques 
Gentle discipline

Ummm yeah think that's it haha


----------



## Elphaba

I'm kind of 'halfway' on most things I suppose but I probably don't do that much really - I just feel more at home in this forum :haha:

- We use cloth in the day and sposies at night, generally speaking
- I probably babywear 35% of the time and use the pushchair 65% at the mo, though I go through periods of babywearing more.
- We have FF since birth (neither latching nor expressing happened for us and I was too stressed out to continue trying)
- We don't co-sleep. X was in our room until 4 months and then in his own room.
- We mostly BLW but I have do occasionally give him puree - and then generally wish I hadn't bothered! - and hope to eventually do it 'properly'. 
- We are a vegetarian family (not sure if this is relevent but someone else mentioned it).
- I don't let X CIO, although I will let him grumble/whimper for a couple of minutes max at bedtime as I know he always settles within five mins quite happily. If it turns into full on crying or goes on longer, I'll go up to him. Likewise if I'm in the middle of something.
- We DON'T use amber necklaces/anklets.


----------



## happyface82

We don't do that much but we do what suits us! :thumbup:

We use cloth nappies
Never breasted due yo various reasons although I REALLY wanted to so I'm hoping next time will be different. (I fully expressed for 5 weeks)
We use amber necklace
Homeopathic medicines when we can
Baby led all the way. She decided when she wants to eat, sleep etc. Never had a "routine"
we Don't cosleep
oh and I used the sling for the first couple of months I then found it uncomfortable.. I only realised there are better carriers out there :dohh: so will try again next baby!


----------



## NuKe

babywear
BLW
amber teething necklace
no cio/cc
make my own washing powder
baby led, no routine since day 1, let her make her own routine.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Babywear
Homebirth
Homeschool
Breastfeed
Non-vaccinating (at this point. We might vaccinate when ds2 is over 2 years of age)
Co-sleep
Bed-share
Baby Led Weaning
Fertility Awarness Method
Organic eating


----------



## flubdub

We breastfeed; cosleep; I wear my babies sometimes, but not very often tbh; I try to be in contact with my LO almost all of the time, or at least in his line of sight, we cloth bum; we will be trying amber neclaces when the time comes; Im a veggie, and raise the kids veggie (OH isnt though), we would never ever CIO/CC.

Im not sure about BLW. We did it with my second son, and now he wont eat anything. We really struggle with him and he only seems to like unhealthy food. He was about 1 yr old before he was really eating at all. I dont want that to happen again.


----------



## OmiOmen

This is all really nice to hear. I know it is not just about fluffy bums here but it is a main topic so is nice to hear some other things that fit. I am ever so jealous of those that home-birthed, that was my plan, I was going to buy a birthing pool for the front room too but had some pregnancy related health problems and had to have a planned c-section.


----------



## wannabewillow

Oh gosh... this thread makes me look like a very non-NP... We cloth Mairi 70% of the time. She wears sposies to nursery and most nights. She's BLW, non-CIO. FF since early on. She doesn't co-sleep as whenever she comes to our bed, she thinks it's play-time. She does have a routine, but it was the routine she settled herself into. We do toddler-wear when she lets us, but she loves walking everywhere now.

I suppose for us, being Mairi-led and letting her make up her own mind (within reason, I would let her walk if she wants, but she'd be held back from doing anything that'd harm her or others!) is what's natural for us.


----------



## Aunty E

We use cloth nappies, use cloth wipes a bit (but mostly disposable wipes), I wear a sling with Teddy, co-sleep with Teddy, and he's exclusively breast fed. We do use formula for Mog, sposies at the childminder and when we're out for longer than a couple of hours and she's fed almost totally from jars and toddler ready meals. I do have a routine, but it's one that Mog came up with herself. We use the pushchair quite a bit as I couldn't carry Imogen once I was pregnant and now she's a bit big really.

I use a moon cup and we have a woodburning stove and lots of chickens in the back garden. 

I did try hypnobirthing with Mog, but ended up with an instrumental delivery. I used a TENS machine with Teddy, and then added gas and air once we got to the birthing centre (midwife led, but in a hospital).


----------



## lucy_lu10

1. Use cloth diapers when I'm not feeling lazy lol
2. Wear my son in a sling but not as much anymore as he's 14 months and nearly 30lbs!
3. Still breastfeeding 6-8 times a day
4. No CIO


----------



## Tacey

Things we do:
Full term breastfeed
Cosleep
Cloth nappies
No CIO 
Follow Unconditional Parenting/gentle discipline
Part -time Elimination Communication
Had water birth, plan home birth for future children
Delayed/selective Vaccinations
ERF(not so natural I guess!)
BLW
Make all food from scratch as much organic as poss.
Will be home educating (autonomous/unschooling)
Babywear (no pram)

I think that's all!


----------



## wannabewillow

Aunty E said:


> We use cloth nappies, use cloth wipes a bit (but mostly disposable wipes), I wear a sling with Teddy, co-sleep with Teddy, and he's exclusively breast fed. We do use formula for Mog, sposies at the childminder and when we're out for longer than a couple of hours and she's fed almost totally from jars and toddler ready meals. I do have a routine, but it's one that Mog came up with herself. We use the pushchair quite a bit as I couldn't carry Imogen once I was pregnant and now she's a bit big really.
> 
> I use a moon cup and we have a woodburning stove and lots of chickens in the back garden.
> 
> I did try hypnobirthing with Mog, but ended up with an instrumental delivery. I used a TENS machine with Teddy, and then added gas and air once we got to the birthing centre (midwife led, but in a hospital).

I also did the hypnobirthing course and religiously practiced my Rainbow Relaxation CD... When it came down to it, I ended up with a section, no labour, no nothing. I had pre-eclampsia and Mairi and I were in danger. It's funny how these things work out. I have to admit though, doing the hypnobirthing course did help me relax when it came to the crunch, even though I was terrified for Mairi and myself.


----------



## jessabella

We are still new to it all!!
but her eis what we do so far

Livvy Bottoms is mostly Baby Led ..as I am still trying to learn how that really applies to everything with us...She has made her schedule and we loosly keep to it and try to go by her cues when she wants to eat and sleep. 

Cloth Nappies 100% of the time 
Babywear 90% of the time
Exclusive Breastfeed
Amber Wearing
Co-sleep (until 1 week ago) :cry:
Baby Led Weaning (when the time comes)
Our family has always been an homemade Organic eating family on almost everything we eat... (mostly vegetarian as we only started eating meat last year)
No CIO


----------



## OmiOmen

I am also really glad that I am not the only one to let their LO fall into their own routine. It was hard work and people were constantly telling me I was wrong but I think it was worth it. 

I do not suppose anyone is toying with the idea of home-schooling too?


----------



## vespersonicca

Great thread. Don't feel so alone and have gotten some ideas too!

We breastfeed (7.5 months and counting!)
TW with homemade or organic jar foods but also give some finger food - wish I could go more BLW...
We never cry-it-out!
We co-sleep
We use cloth 100% and cloth wipes whenever we're at home 
So I've got a manduca but I rarely use it... I think it's more about the weather here in Finland for me though. Seriously freezing and dangerously slippery!
Going to be buying amber any day now. I see 4 teeth just below the surface!


----------



## lynnikins

um us

we Coth nappy ( part time currently )
babywear (again part time )
BLW
extended BF and possibly will be tandem nursing
ERF,
we have used routines and some sleep training methods to suit our family
we did co-sleep for a while with both boys then just EJ now neither will probably co-sleep/sidcar new baby

edit to add, I do some home-education (preschool) stuff now but will probably be HS for the primary years at least


----------



## veganmum2be

most of the topics in this board are about cloth but i think thats cos theres just so many questions about it and so many options plus not just np use cloth either.
for us:
use cloth nappies
don't CIO
baby wear half the time
BLW
Don't vaccinate
I'm vegan raising him vegan
Breastfeeding
i follow his lead for everything, no bedtime or routine
natural healing remedies/pain relief. /amber teething.


----------



## Eala

wannabewillow said:


> I also did the hypnobirthing course and religiously practiced my Rainbow Relaxation CD... When it came down to it, I ended up with a section, no labour, no nothing. I had pre-eclampsia and Mairi and I were in danger. It's funny how these things work out.* I have to admit though, doing the hypnobirthing course did help me relax when it came to the crunch*, even though I was terrified for Mairi and myself.

The bit in bold really was true for me as well. Like you, I did a hypnobirthing course (where was yours?). I ended up with an epidural and a ventouse delivery. But I do feel like the hypnobirthing helped me and DH keep calm when things were falling down around our ears (so to speak!)

To me natural parenting is just about doing what feels right for you and your family, it doesn't have any pre-set values/things which must be done :) I parent the way that works best for myself, my DH and Roo, so that's natural to me ;)


----------



## Aunty E

Hypnobirthing helped when I was at home and I was confident throughout the hours of pushing and the instrumental delivery that Mog would be fine (bit worried I might die but I knew she'd be ok). I think that was the listening to the positive affirmations and the relaxation cd. I was pretty chilled about doing whatever it took to get Mog out ok, and I really didn't feel all that bad about it afterwards, which was also the hypnobirthing I think, accepting the birth that you had rather than mourning the one that you wanted. Teddy's delivery was pretty much ideal for me and I didn't really do any hypnobirthing.


----------



## silver_penny

Here's what we do:

Cloth-diapers
cloth wipes
babywearing
BLW for the most part (we spoon feed very little, but they always eat what we're eating)
no routine-setting, they make their own routine
extended and tandem breastfeeding
raw milk drinking (we raise our own goats)
no vaccinations
no doctor visits and holistic medicines for ails
non-CIO
homebirthing (my DS2 was an unassisted homebirth and pregnancy, by choice)
planning to homeschool with basis of unschooling
co-sleeping and family bed
natural family planning
with DS2: no pacifiers


----------



## wannabewillow

Eala said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> I also did the hypnobirthing course and religiously practiced my Rainbow Relaxation CD... When it came down to it, I ended up with a section, no labour, no nothing. I had pre-eclampsia and Mairi and I were in danger. It's funny how these things work out.* I have to admit though, doing the hypnobirthing course did help me relax when it came to the crunch*, even though I was terrified for Mairi and myself.
> 
> The bit in bold really was true for me as well. Like you, I did a hypnobirthing course (where was yours?). I ended up with an epidural and a ventouse delivery. But I do feel like the hypnobirthing helped me and DH keep calm when things were falling down around our ears (so to speak!)
> 
> To me natural parenting is just about doing what feels right for you and your family, it doesn't have any pre-set values/things which must be done :) I parent the way that works best for myself, my DH and Roo, so that's natural to me ;)Click to expand...

I did mine with my friend Suzy who was also a paeds nurse on Schiehallion with me. She gave up nursing and now she runs a very successful business teaching hypnobirthing (privately in your home, she doesn't like the thought of big groups for these things), teaching Baby Yoga, Baby Massage, Happiest Baby on the Block and Kindermusik. Consequently, Mairi and I have done all of these things, all of them had their own benefits and I'd do them all again. Suzy's also due her baby any day now and going for a home hypnobirth.


----------



## Eala

wannabewillow said:


> I did mine with my friend Suzy who was also a paeds nurse on Schiehallion with me. She gave up nursing and now she runs a very successful business teaching hypnobirthing (privately in your home, she doesn't like the thought of big groups for these things), teaching Baby Yoga, Baby Massage, Happiest Baby on the Block and Kindermusik. Consequently, Mairi and I have done all of these things, all of them had their own benefits and I'd do them all again. Suzy's also due her baby any day now and going for a home hypnobirth.

Ooh sounds fab :) I looked into Kindermusik for Roo but ended up doing other stuff instead.

I went to a class in Glasgow, but there was only us and one other couple, so it was very cozy and friendly :)

I hope Suzy's birth goes really well :D


----------



## wannabewillow

Kindermusik was great for us. Met some lovely Mummies and we've watched our LOs grow up and seen new tinies start. Mairi was the tiniest one when she started, the last time, she was one of the oldest! Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread!


----------



## Eala

Bah, thread hijacks are par for the course ;)

That sounds like us and Tiny Talk :D Roo was 3 months when we went there, and then by the time we had to stop going (darn Uni course having classes at the wrong time!) she was nearly a year old. One of the oldest in the "baby" class - we didn't get to the toddler classes (darn Uni again :grr:)

Oh, there we go, another NP thing we happened to do - baby sign language ;)


----------



## Janidog

Sorry but I have to ask, but how is ERF a natural parenting thing? I would have thought it would be more like that you cycled or walked everywhere, getting in to a car and strapping your child in to a car seat whether its FF or ERF is not a natural thing especially for the environment


----------



## mummyclo

I think it is an alternative parenting thing. Not everything on here is "natural" i would say more different to most people really? :shrug:


----------



## Janidog

mummyclo said:


> *I think it is an alternative parenting thing*. Not everything on here is "natural" i would say more different to most people really? :shrug:

But having a ERF is not alternative parenting either - its just parenting :shrug:


----------



## mummyclo

Pretty sure you could say that about everything..its all just parenting really :D


----------



## Sam292

We....

100% breastfeed
Have been doing elimination communication since 5 weeks old(sometimes full time, mostly part time!)
Either wear of carry ds all day - DH likes to use the buggy sometimes though.
Cloth wipes and nappies full time
Planned a home water birth but ended up having to go to hospital. Had a totally drug free labour and delivery. I used a hypno birthing cd and didn't think it helped at all!
Raspberry leaf tea from 32 weeks pg. Fennel tea now to help ds with wind.
Plan to home school at least until the age of 7.
Planning to blw. 
Will let ds decide when he is ready to go in his own room and to stop breastfeeding.
Try not to let my day revolve around waving toys at him but instead include him in my daily activities so he can learn about life.
Part time bedshare, co sleep(him in hammock) rest of the time.


----------



## violetsky

so far:

100% natural (not even gas and air) vaginal birth (VV proud of this one!)
exclusively breastfed from birth
exclusively cloth bummed (once allowed by hospital (preemie)
exclusively cloth wiped (once allowed by hospital (preemie)
all natural homemade wipe solution
exclusively co-sleep
delayed vaccination schedule
babywear around 75% of the time
NEVER cio 

that's all I can think of offhand, or at least all we've reached so far. (LO is 14wks)


----------



## Bumpontherun

I'm not sure if I think of myself as a natural parent or not but I like coming on here as I do share the same ethos with some things. We

cloth bum from birth
exclusively bf on demand- lo never had a drop of formula and no dummy
blw- she eats what we eat and no sweets, chocolate, crisps, junk and only water to drink (poor child sounds deprived!)
we try to buy mainly educational wooden toys and books, sadly our house is still full of plastic crap MIL bought
co-slept part time til 4/5 months.
We baby wear a lot, me less so now I'm pregnant but dh often carries her around the house in her baba sling or on his back on walks.
We have rearranged our lives so she always has a parent at home rather than going to nursery while we work.
I don't know what gentle discipline is but we try to treat Helen like an adult and explain why she can't do things rather than shouting, smacking or punishing - so far she is very good :)


however we have used sleep training, we do have a routine (although we followed her lead in setting it), we do vaccinate and she will definitely be going to school.


----------



## mandarhino

Cloth nappies
Baby wearing when she was younger
No CC/CIO (now sleeping through most nights from 21 months. Ugh)
Co-sleeping for much of the time pre 21 months
Extended breastfeeding
BLW but then some slippage into TW although with proper food 
Baby led routine when she was younger - she's had to adapt a bit when I returned to work but we follow her lead on the other 4 days per week.


----------



## Eala

Janidog said:


> Sorry but I have to ask, but how is ERF a natural parenting thing? I would have thought it would be more like that you cycled or walked everywhere, getting in to a car and strapping your child in to a car seat whether its FF or ERF is not a natural thing especially for the environment

NP also seems to house some of what's called "crunchy" parenting in other circles. When people do things that aren't the norm, it's crunchy. ERF is not the norm, particularly in the UK, so it's crunchy. Also probably find a lot of people in here related it to NP as this is the section that has the ERF Support thread.

ETA - Whilst a lot of ideas which people consider to be part of "natural" parenting have some aspects of eco-friendliness, to me the "natural" part is more about doing what comes naturally to you as a parent.


----------



## misspeach24

I tried for a natural waterbirth (hypnobirthing) but eventually birthed baby out the pool.
We had immediate skin to skin contact and breastfeeding.
Co-sleeping (partially now) as she is enjoying her own bed for the first part of the night.
I'm not vaccinating
We eat healthy organic , no junk food.

i cloth nappy most of the time, with the odd disposable!

Unfortunatly had a bad time baby wearing, but new moby wrap on the way!

Will try EC when LO is ready.

Whats an amber teething necklace??


----------



## Kota

Us:

Cloth nappies 100%
cloth wipes when at home, sposie wipes in the change bag. 
Baby wear 75% of the time, it used to be all the time, but change in our circumstances meant using a pram became easier at times. I still wear whenever I can though. 
co-sleep - until recently it was bed sharing all night every night. P is now in his own toddler bed next to ours from his bedtime until roughly 3am, then comes in with us. 
extended BF'ing. 
baby led routines
BLW from the begining with home made, non processed foods. Nothing that gets eaten in this house by anyone is from a jar. 
ERF
Non CIO/CC. 
gentle discipline., 
Baby sign. 
delayed vaccinations. 
no pacifiers.
amber necklace. 


However... we also have a floor FULL of brightly coloured, light flashing, noise making, plastic toddler toys, my hubby and I are gadget fiends and I drive a 6lt engine car, so while we may be 'crunchy' in our parenting styles, we're not by any means 'natural/hippy/live off the land' people.


----------



## Bayleaf

^^^yep, that's us, too.
cloth & cloth wipes 100%
extended breastfeeding
BLW
babywearing 100 %
bed sharing every night
no CC/CIO (and no sleep for us :haha:)
baby led routine
delayed vaccination schedule (due to sheer disorganization on my part)

we haven't got a car but love our gadgets, eat meat and Emmett ADORES plastic toys. We're total city dwellers and and not 'crunchy' at all.


----------



## Eala

I dunno if I'm crunchy or not, but I just love the word :rofl: Makes me think of the chocolate bar... :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

mmmmmm crunchie mmmmmmmm damm you woman im trying to fight the urge to eat chocolate


----------



## Bluetomato

Use cloth nappies
Breastfeed
ERF
No CC/CIO
Amber Necklace
Babywear 
Occasionally co sleep
Im also reading up on natural parenting


----------



## evewidow

i only came on bnb when i had a bfp with baby no3 so i wasnt really awarethat any of the things i had been doing werent the norm.

we have amber
i have always made my kids food when weaning 
baby wear 50% of the time with ds2 it was prob more like 90%
we co sleep 
cloth nappies 
breastfeed
baby led

i find it "odd" that these aren't normal things tbh !

what is EC btw ?


----------



## Tacey

evewidow said:


> i only came on bnb when i had a bfp with baby no3 so i wasnt really awarethat any of the things i had been doing werent the norm.
> 
> we have amber
> i have always made my kids food when weaning
> baby wear 50% of the time with ds2 it was prob more like 90%
> we co sleep
> cloth nappies
> breastfeed
> baby led
> 
> i find it "odd" that these aren't normal things tbh !
> 
> what is EC btw ?

EC is elimination communication. It is where a baby, even from newborn, communicates its need to wee and poo (eliminate). You can do it part time or go completely nappy free. You watch for particular cues, or use your own cues while holding the baby over the loo/on the potty for them to eliminate. It usually results in the child being 'trained' sooner, but most ECers consider it to be more about the communication between parent and child than the aim of training.


----------



## lozzy21

We use reusable wipes while at home
In the middle of switching to cloth
Use an amber necklace
Tryed to BF but she wouldent latch, managed to combi feed for 4 months
Baby wear 80% of the time while out depending on what we are doing.
We have a routein but it was created by N. She has a nap at set times during the day because thats when shes tired.
Wont be weaning till 6 months, want to do BLW if it works for us.


----------



## evewidow

Tacey said:


> evewidow said:
> 
> 
> i only came on bnb when i had a bfp with baby no3 so i wasnt really awarethat any of the things i had been doing werent the norm.
> 
> we have amber
> i have always made my kids food when weaning
> baby wear 50% of the time with ds2 it was prob more like 90%
> we co sleep
> cloth nappies
> breastfeed
> baby led
> 
> i find it "odd" that these aren't normal things tbh !
> 
> what is EC btw ?
> 
> EC is elimination communication. It is where a baby, even from newborn, communicates its need to wee and poo (eliminate). You can do it part time or go completely nappy free. You watch for particular cues, or use your own cues while holding the baby over the loo/on the potty for them to eliminate. It usually results in the child being 'trained' sooner, but most ECers consider it to be more about the communication between parent and child than the aim of training.Click to expand...

oh thanks , i have never heard of this before will do a bit of googling for info , though tbh my other 2 just kinda trained themselves when they were ready . interested in this though


----------



## cleckner04

Cloth diaper, cosleep, babywear, extended breastfeeding, teething necklace(she has never had medicine besides her vaccines), BLWing, ERFing, and that's all I can think of right now. :haha: I don't use CIO and we didn't even have a routine until Emma was over a year old and she pretty much set her own routine by that point so now I stick with it. I won't be circumcising if I ever have boys either which is not the norm here. I never intended on being a 'crunchy' momma but it is just what comes natural to me. :flower:


----------



## louandivy

I don't use cloth...I'm waay too lazy about washing :blush: but we babywear pretty much all of the time, co-slept for 8 months, I still breastfeed, we BLW, let Ivy set her own loose routine and don't do CIO.


----------



## surprisemummy

i had a water birth - thats about as natural as ive got haha

oh and i use cloth nappies but only when im at home :)


----------



## lori

Things we do:

Breastfeed on cue
Cloth diapers & reusable wipes
Part-time baby wearing
No CIO or CC
and we're just getting into BLW with homemade foods


----------



## fluffpuffin

we are not such NP I guess :haha:

-cloth nappies 90% of the time
-baby wearing 60% - pushchair for longer walks as she sleeps better in it than in the ergo - I baby wear a lot at home though rather than out
-breastfeeding up until a week ago when my milk sadly depleted due to a stomach bug :cry:
-ecoballs
-planning to homeschool
-babyled in terms of napping / playtime - I did use CC for sleep training though which Isla took to beautifully and enabled her to self-settle within 3 days


----------



## Hayley90

Umm, lets see if i can remember each 'category' :lol:

- amber necklace
- BLW
- ERF
- baby led everything
- co sleeping

i think thats it. I FF and babywear sometimes... but im hardly at home, so its rare. x


----------



## pinkie77

I had a natural homebirth, we use cloth nappies and reusable wipes, Fi is ebf and I will be allowing her to self wean, I'm baby and child led, we co-sleep, we will be doing blw when I think she's ready and she wears amber.

I'm not sure what my style of discipline is 'called' but I've always taught action and consequence and expected my kids to take responsibility for their actions from quite young (within reason of course) and it seems to have worked. I also try to reason with them rather than just say no, and used distraction when they were younger (doesn't work on a streetwise 13 year old though!) I've very rarely punished 
my kids whereas most of their mates seem to get grounded on a regular basis. I don't know if that fits in with the 'natural parenting' ethos or not lol, never really thought about it!


----------



## Xinola

We don't use cloth nappies but we:

Have done baby-led weaning with home-cooked food and healthy snacks,
therefore she is still breastfed,
and thus we co-sleep;

Combine baby wearing with pushchair and bike seat

We are very close to her

Do partly communication-elimination

We have a mostly baby-led life. My husband's main phrase is: 'all depends on Sini' :thumbup: & :wacko:

Never ever CIO / CC.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Cloth diaper and cloth wipes
Breastfeed until she self weans (even if that's 7 years old)
Co-sleep
Baby wear unless it's hot outside. Two hot-bodied people = no one happy lol
Baby led weaning
Once my sewing machine works again, we'll do family cloth
Anti-CIO/CC/Sleep Training although I've been tempted lol
Ummmmmmm I think there's more. Can't remember. That's why I blog lol


----------

